# Oh hai it's a new guy



## NearlySoulless (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd like to get into a post on what's going on with me, but I also have to go through the new guy steps so here I am. Hallo.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome!

Create a thread in the appropriate section and you'll get some input from your trusty friends here.


----------

